# bear claw maple from ROB3232



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob was kind enough to contribute several interesting pieces of wood to my site and I promised that when i got them cleaned up and posted to the site I would also put some pics here on WoodBarter. Here are the bear claw maple pics. The full set can be seen at http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/maple,%20bear%20claw.htm


[attachment=28130]
face of plank

[attachment=28131]
end grain

[attachment=28132]
a small section of my end grain closeup with fine sanding


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2013)

I must admit I've never seen the end grain of bc maple before. That would make some awesome end grain projects like cutting boards etc. I can see a totally cool peppermill from that also. The flat sawn doesn't blow my skirt up at all - looks like pecky spruce or something but that end grain rocks. How rare is that stuff Paul?


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I must admit I've never seen the end grain of bc maple before. That would make some awesome end grain projects like cutting boards etc. I can see a totally cool peppermill from that also. The flat sawn doesn't blow my skirt up at all - looks like pecky spruce or something but that end grain rocks. How rare is that stuff Paul?



I've had several folks send me modest-sized pieces but I've never looked to buy any so I don't have much idea how available it is. I don't recall seeing it advertised on "regular" wood vendors sites (the big ones like Gilmer, Hearn, etc) at all but you might find it on eBay.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I must admit I've never seen the end grain of bc maple before. That would make some awesome end grain projects like cutting boards etc. I can see a totally cool peppermill from that also. The flat sawn doesn't blow my skirt up at all - looks like pecky spruce or something but that end grain rocks. How rare is that stuff Paul?



Yea, Im with ya there. I've seen whats called "bear claw" figure in spruce guitar tops, it's considered preimum, looks a lot different and more intersting than that maple.


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, Im with ya there. I've seen whats called "bear claw" figure in spruce guitar tops, it's considered preimum, looks a lot different and more intersting than that maple.



The bear claw figure in spruce is always shown in the flat cut surface, not end grain. Kevin is talking about the end grain look.

I've searched in vain for end grain shots of bear claw in spruce and I have no idea whether it has the spikes that are in maple or is just plain indented grain with no spikes (like what you see in Ponderosa pine, for example).

The bear claw in spruce certainly does look different than that in maple (and I'm talking here about the flat cut surface, since that's all I've ever seen in spruce). Some foks seem to like it but other compare it, very accurately I think, the ugly stretch marks on a woman after giving birth.

The presence of bear claw in spruce is a very contested topic regarding whether or not it improves the tonal quality. I've seen folks swear that it does and others swear that it doesn't.


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 24, 2013)

Paul,
I think I will be able to put another box together for you before the end of the summer I wish I could take pictures that show the detail like yours! 

Thanks for the posting on W.B.
Rob


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2013)

Rob do you get a lot of that stuff? I was under the impression you only have/can get a little.


----------



## rob3232 (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Rob do you get a lot of that stuff? I was under the impression you only have/can get a little.


I do have some I would let go. Don't see much now. When maple was hot in the 90's I saw quite a bit. Mostly in pockets of the log not so much the whole length. I would send you some pieces with your BE walnut if you would pm me an address to send it to  The local guys are not to impressed with it? I have sent some out as extras but haven't heard any response as to if they like it or not? Now that I can call it bear claw " SOLD OUT" j/k 
Thanks Kevin..


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2013)

No need to send maple too - I would only be interested in buying some and only if you have enough so I could make some cutting boards with. 

Oh, the address I forgot about that. . . . . .


----------



## phinds (Jul 24, 2013)

rob3232 said:


> Paul,
> I think I will be able to put another box together for you before the end of the summer



Well, that would certainly be very cool



> I wish I could take pictures that show the detail like yours!


Well, after you've taken over 10,000 of them you WILL be able to 



> Thanks for the posting on W.B.



More to come.


----------

